# FBI virus



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I know this was discussed on here one time, but search will not bring it up. My SIL has it one one of his computers, says FBI has locked this computer,etc. I know there was a site to go to to correct it--but as I said, search didnt find it? Where, please?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

How to Remove FBI virus

http://www.2-spyware.com/remove-fbi-virus.html


> FBI virus is a sneaky malware, which usually gets inside its target computer undetected. This scam presents about itself for the victim as 'The FBI Federal Bureau Investigation' alert and aggressively claims that computer is blocked because of the Copyright and Related Rights Law violation or other reason. However, if you find yourself blocked by a program, which tells that you have been illegally using or distributing copyrighted content, viewing or distributing pornographic content and spreading malware to other computers, you must ignore such alert first of all and remove FBI virus immediately! This program is distributed by scammers to swindle the money. Be aware that security experts expect this group of ransomware to grow and improve.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

We had that happen.

Fortunately DH had a separate account for "administration" (him) and so we were able to download some windows updates. One of them was titled "malware remmoval" (I think), And after that was downloaded and a security scan was done the FBI virus was gone.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

combo fix will get it too.


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

The one I have on my laptop pops up even in safe mode. I have tried to find a program I can download on to a disc then start the computer from disc but haven't found anything that works yet. 

Afraid I may have to give to someone to repair it.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Super Antispyware does decently in safemode to remove some things that are troublesome. But you may have a rootkit danoon.

http://www.superantispyware.com/portablescanner.html


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I removed this for a friend using combofix from bleeping computer.
The virus only locked the computer with a active internet connection.
prevent a connection.
You can also try and log in under another account such as Admin.
If you can't do that go here and it has the CD boot method and others,
http://fbivirus.net/


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

DS (10) landed on that.
You should have heard the screaming. It scared him half to death. Poor kid. But it brought me running with soapy hands trailing all through the house. I thought he had broken a leg or something.

DH just removed that hard drive all together and put in another one.
We still have the infected drive sitting on my table.
I will tell DH these solutions above so he can clean it off the drive.

Good info!


----------

